# bombproof wheels 700c



## jifdave (31 May 2012)

Just bought amy first road bike and am told the wheels should be my first upgrade.

Im 20st and want invincible wheels but dont want to spend a lot on them.

anyone got anything?


----------



## smokeysmoo (9 Jun 2012)

I can recommend Halo Aerorage for off the shelf wheels, or a custom build of Mavic Open Pro rims with Tiagra/105 hubs. Either way you're looking at somewhere around the £200 mark for a pair.

You want to be looking for wheels with 32 or 36 hole hubs, (both above options are 32). If you find some decent used ones happy days, if not I'd ride yours to destruction while saving for some new ones. You'l be surprised at the abuse some wheels will take. Just check your spokes tension is OK, don't ride with loose spokes, and if a wheel goes go out of true get it fettled straight away.

FWIW I'm not much lighter than you, and I rode a 20/24 spoke wheelset for a couple of years on a carbon bike I had. Never had a problem with them


----------



## edwardd67 (10 Jun 2012)

Handbuilt look locally


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Jun 2012)

What wheels do you currently have?

Open Pros/best hubs you can afford would seema good choice as previously suggested by smokeysmoo


----------



## jifdave (11 Jun 2012)

Currently have Btwin sport 32 that came with the bike.


----------



## Moodyman (12 Jun 2012)

jifdave said:


> Just bought amy first road bike and am told the *wheels should be my first upgrade.*
> 
> Im 20st and want invincible wheels but dont want to spend a lot on them.
> 
> anyone got anything?


 
The advice about upgrading the wheels, is best saved for those who race.

The argument is that stock wheels are usually heavy and thus need more effort to spin round.

As you're looking for strong wheels, I'd stick to what you've got. If you start snapping spokes, get some 36-spoke handbuilts by a good wheelbuilder - like Spa Cycles or Paul Hewitt.


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Jun 2012)

Moodyman said:


> The advice about upgrading the wheels, is best saved for those who race.
> 
> The argument is that stock wheels are usually heavy and thus need more effort to spin round.
> 
> As you're looking for strong wheels, I'd stick to what you've got. If you start snapping spokes, get some 36-spoke handbuilts by a good wheelbuilder - like Spa Cycles or Paul Hewitt.


 
Sorry, but completely disagree.

Stock wheels generally are generally heavy even on quite expensive bikes and hubs are not always top class.
I don't race, but my lightweight and more aero summer wheels and tyres completely transform the feel of my bike and make it much more responsive and definately quicker. Much nicer to ride.

CXP 33s would be slightly cheaper than Open Pros but are still pretty light, but believe me, either will make a difference on decent hubs like Shimano 105s compared to your current wheels.
Get decent tyres as well - what kind of riding will you be mostly doing?


----------



## PpPete (12 Jun 2012)

If you can afford them - and like the freewheel noise which lets everyone know you are coming - Hope Pro III hubs (with Open Pros as suggested above)
Built 36 spoke 3X by a wheelbuilder who knows what they are doing.


----------

